# Carving Station



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

Im looking for new ideas for our carving station for sunday brunch, We curnetly do, Ham, Pork Loins, Beef, Turkey Breast, What are other things you have seen, Im running out of ideas,  Thanks Adamm


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

well it is a bit of a pain but have you considered whole roasted chicken or turkey? much nicer presentation..at least for the start. There are really only so many things you carve though. I do pork loin, pot roast , tri-tip, prime rib, french cut roasted turkey halves (it's cut down the middle and de-boned except for the leg), hams (picnic and smoked for variety).  I suppose you could do a whole fish or a full side and carve out portions.


----------



## kedco (Oct 5, 2011)

Maybe a lamb leg?


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

Gunnar said:


> well it is a bit of a pain but have you considered whole roasted chicken or turkey? much nicer presentation..at least for the start. There are really only so many things you carve though. I do pork loin, pot roast , tri-tip, prime rib, french cut roasted turkey halves (it's cut down the middle and de-boned except for the leg), hams (picnic and smoked for variety). I suppose you could do a whole fish or a full side and carve out portions.


I like the idea of the french roast turkey, I think im going to swich up the way we do it, ie pork bbq styel, and pork with a raspberry sauce or somthing. and same with the hams, we normally carve bonless stuff so ill try different things, thanks for the ideas.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

kedco said:


> Maybe a lamb leg?


The Restaurnat is in a reirement home with independent living, i like the idea but i know lamb isnt one of ther favorites, I might give it a whirl anyways though. Thanks Adam


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Meat loaf can be carved  call it French Roast, Flanks or London Broil, Smoked Salmon, Galantines of Chicken, Duck. Glazed corned beef, brisket, pot roast, large kilbasi.

     Retirement homes are usually limited budget items(food cost sensitive) They try and feed them for  $3  to  $5 per day.


----------



## jchenschel (Mar 9, 2007)

Try carving different types of sausages...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Salmon.  Whole sides grilled or poached.  Of course Halibut would be nice, but....


----------

